# Happy 1 year birthday Kopper! (pic heavy)



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hard to believe he's a year old! Look how far he's come!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful dog emoore. 
I think my pup Zena is going to look a lot like him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love the 3rd picture- what a little hunk of a body and full of attitude.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

AWWW... Happy Birthday, Kopper!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kopper!

He is so handsome and the look on his faces in each photo... priceless!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

So sweet! They grow up so quick


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He is gorgeous. I am really falling in love with sables. The colors are so beautiful.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kooper!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kopper!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a handsome birthday boy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I cant believe he is a year old already. 

Happy Birthday handsome boy!

:cake:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Already!? Wow! 

Happy birthday, kiddo!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! What a cutie!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Quite the hunk you got there, he must be fighting off the ladies left right and center :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy WOOFDAY! and many more,,,gosh where does the time go?
he's a handsome dude


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't believe he's already a year old!!

Happy Birthday Kopper!! :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It cannot be a year! I swear it was just a couple of weeks ago you brought him out to Mckinney as a wee little tike! He's turned out to be quite the looker!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! He's gorgeous!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kopper! What a handsome boy he is!! :birthday:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kopper!!!


----------

